# 14mm, 16mm, 18mm Sprenger what thickness do you use.



## Sags_Deer (31 January 2008)

Which thickness would you go for, ive been using a sprenger, borrowed, thought id best buy one, local tack shop gave me the dynamic 14mm thick, rode him today in it and he carried his head higher, im going to try him in the other one again tomorrow. Just wondered what thickness bits you use and why. ??


----------



## Cheesey2983 (31 January 2008)

we use a 16mm kk ultra, ours is quite sensitive plus shes a bugger for grabbing it, i find she struggles to hold on to this one so she goes really nicely in it


----------



## ajf (31 January 2008)

I have the thick training one for my boy.  He is very sensitive and its hard to get a contact out of him, so thick one should diffuse (can't think of better word, sorry) the pressure to more of his mouth and I now have a contact!!!
Use a thinner one (think 14mm) on big TB, who has big lips as hes happy in contact, but with thinner one, he gets the message as more pressure being applied to smaller area.  He has though just moved onto the thicker one at home (hes still young) and hes now setteling more and becoming much softer in a thicker one.  Hes come back stronger from holiday and can carry himself better.
Showjumper we had last year (17.2hh plus warmblood 5yo!!!) had the thin one as he needed more definite signals!!
On baby horses I use thicker ones though.
Hope this kinda makes sense.


----------



## suzysparkle (31 January 2008)

I take it you mean the RS ultra dynamic? I have one of those, I really rate them as they sit nicely in the mouth. They are quite thin though. For a horse with a really big tongue I would use one. I'm swaping mine to a Sprenger duo for jumping as he is very enthusistic and the dynamic is hurting him a wee bit, and you need to watch this with the thinner mouthpiece if they take a bit more of a hold. Saying that, he goes lovely on the flat in it and he does have a very sensitive mouth.
The 16mm is a nice compromise. Most mass produced bits are nearer 18mm which can be too thick for a bigger tongue. The 16mm should suit most horses. 
For buying, get from here, cheaper than anywhere else and great advice.
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/HORSE-HEAVEN


----------

